

Amazon CloudFront now supports default root objects - timf
http://developer.amazonwebservices.com/connect/ann.jspa?annID=732

======
ujeezy
Big news – this has been a request for S3 from Day 1. What this means is that
you can now put your whole website on S3/Cloudfront by setting up an
index.html file as your root object, and pointing a CNAME at your Cloudfront
domain.

